# Clip in hair extensions. Do they look too stringy? I need your opinion please.



## moliuchick (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I just got some Head Kandy clip in 18 " extensions. When I took them out of the box, they looked great. The wefts were so smooth and soft.  After I curled them in curling iron with thermal protection hair spray on, they became stringy. I don't know if you call this stringy but sometimes, my own hair can look like that too. How can I make them look more blend in and natural? Is the thermal protection spray causing the "stringy" look? What should I use to protect my extensions from curling iron's heat? Do I have to put water on them to straighten them back to the original shape after using them? Anyway, no matter what I do now, the wefts just look like they are separated into 2 to 3 sections.  They look like fake hair. 
  	Please give me some suggestions as in what to do to make them look more "normal". Thanks!


----------



## wefthairweave (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi,
  	I think you could wear the hair extensions and then curled them with your own hair together.


----------

